# 2015 F-150



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 13, 2014)

Did Ford just leapfrog the new Silerado? This thing is impressive.

http://wwwdevmg.fordvehiclesfoc.ford.com/trucks/f150/2015/brochures/#view360


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 13, 2014)

The tech and engines may be cool, but the style is just like the new Chevy truck lineup (particularly the Tahoe)... sh*tty!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 13, 2014)

^I think the square blocky look is solely because the pre-2004 generation F-150 was derided as being too soft and feminine.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 13, 2014)

To me, the trend is running towards making trucks look busier than they are. And let's not begin to talk about the cost to repair body panels in this day and age given that there are 12 different geometries in each piece of sheet metal.

1996:












:thumbs:

2015:











uke:


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 13, 2014)

That Alan Mulally dude is taking Ford to new heights.

Am reading _*American Icon*_, and it is impressive. On the other hand the book is a tribute to American greedy and how the rich and powerful just use and crush the working middle class at their convenience.


----------



## goodal (Jan 13, 2014)

I owned the 2001 model below and loved it. Eddie Bauer, 4x4, hard top. That model is still my favorite. The drop in the side windows on the newer ones is a major turn off to me.

View attachment 6168


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 13, 2014)

In the odd chance that I ever do buy a Ford, it will be the Raptor (although I'd swap out the front grill with something aftermarket ASAP):


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 13, 2014)

^ I'd lose the graphics on the side as well and put in a tuner but I think this one or the same in blue would be my ideal truck...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 13, 2014)

The graphics are an added option. It's hard to find one in stock without it, but they are vinyl stickers which come off fairly easily.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 13, 2014)

For the same cost, I'd buy a diesel and a couple of hours on the dyno...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 13, 2014)

^^^ But the diesels only come in the 3/4ton and bigger trucks. Try finding one with a wheel-base the same size as a 1/2 ton. No issues with the diesels, they're just too big for everyday use like commuting, parking (lots or in a garage), or just putzing around-town.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 13, 2014)

I'd agree with you if I was looking for horse power potential since I've witnessed some amazing things with diesel tuners (Never owned one but thought the money was well spent for the "wow" factor)

the off road abilities with the raptor impress me more however in a half ton truck. The tuner has worked quite nicely in my current F150 and I think I will add it to every truck I buy in the future...


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 13, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ But the diesels only come in the 3/4ton and bigger trucks. Try finding one with a wheel-base the same size as a 1/2 ton. No issues with the diesels, they're just too big for everyday use like commuting, parking (lots or in a garage), or just putzing around-town.




http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/trucks/1309_2014_ram_1500_ecodiesel_first_drive/

http://www.autoblog.com/2013/09/27/nissan-titan-cummins-diesel-originally-meant-for-ram/

Even the Chevy Colorado will be getting the diesel option.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 13, 2014)

F-150s and Silverados are too big, IMO.

I like the old Rangers, S10s, hardbodies, etc sized pick 'em ups.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ford should have given the Ranger one more year here. When I was in Afghanistan there were some new ones running around the base and they looked really sharp. They looked just like scaled down Raptors.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 13, 2014)

I would buy a new ranger if available. I want a truck for small house projects and yard work, but the 150 is too big.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 13, 2014)

For around the house things, it was just cheaper to put a hitch on Mrs Dex's SUV and bought a small trailer.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 13, 2014)

I never figured why they didn't make a plus size ranger. To compete with the Dakota.. Maybe the explorer with truck bed was their option but I just though they bypassed the mid size market...

I had 3 rangers, 84, 90, and then and 06. I sold the 84 to buy the 90 but the 84 was bright ass orange and. 4WD, it was a pretty cool truck.. I needed a newer model when I was in the army but the 90 wasn't 4 WD.... All three had zero problems.. Even the 4 banger with 200,000 miles....


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 13, 2014)

My bad 96 not 06


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 13, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ But the diesels only come in the 3/4ton and bigger trucks.  Try finding one with a wheel-base the same size as a 1/2 ton.  No issues with the diesels, they're just too big for everyday use like commuting, parking (lots or in a garage), or just putzing around-town.


Dodge is putting the diesel in their '14 1500's. Not much benefit though as the frame prolly can't handle the torque.

Ford rangers also had diesels fer a few years, as did the IH Scout.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jan 13, 2014)

I had a 2003 step side ford ranger 4 x 4 extended cab with a 4 liter v6. It came with factory 16" rims.

It was a nice truck never had any problems except the bad gas milage. I use to park next to a guy with a regular ranger and mine looked like a f 150. I miss my baby truck.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 14, 2014)

I had a 98 extended cab stepside, 3.0/5spd. Great truck, but I learned I don't like a truck for a daily driver. I'd love to have a standard cab stepside for a yard truck.


----------



## goodal (Jan 14, 2014)

We had a first gen sport trac. We absolutely loved it. Kinda hard to get 3 kid seats in thought so we upgraded to the F150. I miss both of them. We downgraded to a midsize SUV with a hitch.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 14, 2014)

^I've noticed folks tend to keep their Sport-tracs forever. They seem to retain their value pretty well, too.


----------



## goodal (Jan 14, 2014)

It was a great truck and it was pretty sexy too. 4x4, bed cover, plastic floor coverings. It was the bomb.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 14, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> ^I've noticed folks tend to keep their Sport-tracs forever. They seem to retain their value pretty well, too.






I would still have mine... if only I hadn't driven it into a "ditch" (ravine more like it) going 55 mph a few years ago.... and even at that, I had it for 5+years and didn't plan on getting rid of it... the only thing I had go wrong was my transmission slipped and all the gears were off by one... I can say this, despite the fact that I completely totaled it I walked away from the accident with only bruises a few chemical burns and some scratches......







(while one of those tires was the spare, the other had half an axle still attached to it...)

But I would buy another.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 14, 2014)

Those air bags are a bizzitch when they go off. When I wrecked my Ranger, the only injuries were chemical burns, and a cut on my hand from the bags blowing. My ears rang for a couple of days.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 14, 2014)

if I never have to smell one go off, it will be too soon... I'm sure they actually helped out here though

and as far as retaining value, even totaled, I managed to get a little money for it from a salvage yard... my only complaint about it was the bed was too short for when I needed a truck and there was no trunk for when I went grocery shopping.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 14, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> if I never have to smell one go off, it will be too soon... I'm sure they actually helped out here though




In my case, they just drove up the repair cost.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 14, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > if I never have to smell one go off, it will be too soon... I'm sure they actually helped out here though
> ...




Yeah, I didn't have to replace mine, lol


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 14, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > engineergurl said:
> ...




Oh, I didn't either, they totalled the truck. But the two bags going off were about $4K to replace.

Someone bought it, fixed it, and put it back on the road. Last time I checked CarFax, it was in FL with about 110K more miles than it had when I wrecked it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 14, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > ^I've noticed folks tend to keep their Sport-tracs forever. They seem to retain their value pretty well, too.
> ...


That looks like you crashed into a field of whaky-tahbaky...


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 14, 2014)

for you Colorado people the green stuff you see is called trees..


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 14, 2014)

wrong state... in Alabama we only grow kudzu...

edit- actually I think along the highway in that section it's mostly honey suckle that was done flowering with the kudzu covering a lovely erosion ravine on the side of the road...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 14, 2014)

^I Fhate kudzu. My mom had the great (detect sarcasm here) idea to put it in the backyard of our house (in FL). It very quickly took over, and guess who got to try to control it? Like I said, I Fhate kudzu.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 14, 2014)

Bamboo is just about as bad...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 14, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


How in the name of all that is holy did you do that?! Good thing there were no major injuries.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 14, 2014)

I wasn't exactly conscience when it happened... I do recommend to anyone who starts to feel lightheaded while driving to pull over...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 14, 2014)

Never underestimate what one is capable of when sleeping behind the wheel:

https://autos.aol.com/article/crazy-truck-accident-caught-video-driver-ok/


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 14, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> I wasn't exactly conscience when it happened... I do recommend to anyone who starts to feel lightheaded while driving to pull over...




Dang!


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 14, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't exactly conscience when it happened... I do recommend to anyone who starts to feel lightheaded while driving to pull over...
> ...


Yes, fainting/passing out at highway speeds is dangerous...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 14, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > engineergurl said:
> ...




You figure out why it happened?

I'd be freaked.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 14, 2014)

^ +1


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 14, 2014)

I wasn't exactly taking care of myself that summer... that particular week it was in the 90's/100's and I was pushing to do a lot of inspections (at the time there wasn't a full staff trained on them), I wasn't eating and I hadn't gotten any of my prescriptions re-filled due to being so busy... I've only had a few instances since then and all of those have been while working out, so it was probably low blood sugar since I've been off the blood pressure meds for some time now...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 14, 2014)

With that heat, may have been dehydrated, too.

Glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 14, 2014)

me too- and thank you


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 15, 2014)

> How Ford snuck a 2015 F-150 past everyone at the Baja 1000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## csb (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank goodness we don't have any vegetation to run into out here.

I had a 2002 F-150 and I really liked that truck. It got traded in when we had our kid...my husband was more emotionally attached to his truck than I was to mine.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 17, 2014)

No tie for a car wash?!.,?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 3, 2014)

Interesting article on the repairability of the new F150: http://www.autonews.com/article/20140203/OEM03/140139941/fords-big-aluminum-show-and-tell#


----------

